# close in encounter



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

talk about geting close to wild life.

http://www.aventure-chasse-peche-video. ... 7bef029331


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: close in counter*

One time I got close under the counter... But never "in" the counter... :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: close in counter*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> One time I got close under the counter... But never "in" the counter... :mrgreen:


You got me .


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't get much closer than that. He could just lunge foward and not even draw his bow. :idea:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I was waiting for the cow to stand up and b*&$% slap that guy with the bow.

That one's not nearly as exciting as this one -


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

apollosmith said:


> That one's not nearly as exciting as this one -


Yeah, I know Dwight..............Were tight! I actually spoke with him about that very clip.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

d'information à l'article sur la vision de l'orignal. Gracieuseté de Daniel Fecteau.......uhhhhh Gerard DePuardue.....bagette


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> apollosmith said:
> 
> 
> > That one's not nearly as exciting as this one -
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

When is this going to end?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

EPEK said:


> When is this going to end?


When is what going to end, 22's name dropping, or tex's intolerance of mankind in general??????? _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

_(O)_ _(O)_ O-|-O O-|-O Guess they don't like the taste of that steel; incredible that he would hold still that long at that distance especially with a cow and calf


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > apollosmith said:
> ...


I don't like the tone of your voice as you roll your eyes! Do I detect a bit of jeleousy? :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > When is this going to end?
> ...


...............What?..............nobody faulted Dwight when he mentioned that he knew Elk 22!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I knew you would have a good comeback, but i want to know what epek was talking about.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I knew you would have a good comeback, but i want to know what epek was talking about.


I didn't think you were that dense...

He was referring to your's and his conversation the other day regarding the increase in moose confrontations. "when will it end"....DUH! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to spray Wilford Brimleys lawn for Cinch Bugs. He also hate crab grass. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I used to spray Wilford Brimleys lawn for Cinch Bugs. He also hate crab grass. 8)
> ...


His tip would be "plant corn early" if he tipped at all... :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I .......... :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a good thing the hunts are real soon >>--------> cause I don't know how much more of this I can take! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> It is a good thing the hunts are real soon >>--------> cause I don't know how much more of this I can take! :roll:


Yes, soon we'll all be talking about 90yard shots, wheeler traffic, and stolen tree stands. Can't wait!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Customs cabins, hoochie mama's and custom bugles.... I can't wait!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

And dead stuff.... hopefully. That was a pretty cool clip. I also was waiting for that cow to take the dude out.... oh well, maybe next time.


----------

